

Ask HN: Startup Monetization Consulting - ezrider4428

Just wanted to get people's opinions on an idea I have.<p>I seem to be very good at understanding a business and being able to figure out how it can make money.  I'm not just talking about the traditional ways to make money online (advertising, subscriptions, referral or transactional revenue sharing).  The first idea that comes to my mind is something that no one has ever mentioned to that company.<p>Can i turn this into a consulting business?  If so, what is the best way to approach starting it?<p>Thanks in advance,
Eric
======
patio11
You can turn anything into a consulting business if you're good at sales and
have an in with the people you are selling to. Are you good at sales? Do you
have an in with the people you are selling to?

The single best source of consulting leads I have is my blog and related
participation on the Internet. Folks email me and say "I like the cut of your
jib. Do it again, except with less bingo this time, and more of our particular
problem domain." Start solving the problems of people like your prospective
customers in a public fashion, and the ones who want solutions quietly will
beat a path to your door.

As an aside: There is one major problem with consulting for people who have
not figured out how to make money yet.

